# Sony A7S--WoW!



## cgw

Wonder where this sensor technology will show up next?


https://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/sony-a7s/sony-a7sA.HTM


----------



## Derrel

Yeah.... "Wow!"...looks like it might make one heck of a video camera...the 4k and the dual-size simultaneous video capture...huh...

dPreview has an announcement and preview pf the new camera. NO pricing info yet...wonder if it's going to be Panny GH4-like, or less dinero...

Might be a pretty good rig for some people.


----------



## runnah

Well they have pretty much declared their mid range video camera a thing of the past with this.

I wonder how much of that ISO range is usable.


----------



## Derrel

He((, even if only HALF the ISO range is usable, it's gonna suck up those dim photons!!!


----------



## runnah

It looks really cool. The 4k to external device is kind of a pain, but I'd really like to see the HD video in action.

I wish they take this sensor and put it into a standard video cam body. DSLR for video is nice, but it's also nice to have everything ready to go rather than putting on 10 brackets.


----------



## DanielLewis76

Would it be any good for low light photography? I am looking for a new camera for fast shutter, low light, non flash action and was tempted by a d4s but this does look interesting...


----------



## ecphoto

Wow! I'm speechless, I take back what I said about Sony in the past when I abandoned my Sony an Minolta gear some years ago lol.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah

I wish they'd do away with their own lenses and come out with a nikon/canon option.


----------



## Stevepwns

runnah said:


> I wish they'd do away with their own lenses and come out with a nikon/canon option.




Thats would actually be genius on their part.


----------



## runnah

Stevepwns said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they'd do away with their own lenses and come out with a nikon/canon option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats would actually be genius on their part.
Click to expand...


They never will tho, too much pride. 

I would imagine you'd be able to get an adapter to fit other lenses but I would see this body being similar to Black Magic and RED cameras. Those two companies just worry about the bodies and it's up to the consumer to pick additional hardware.


----------



## gsgary

runnah said:


> Stevepwns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they'd do away with their own lenses and come out with a nikon/canon option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats would actually be genius on their part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They never will tho, too much pride.
> 
> I would imagine you'd be able to get an adapter to fit other lenses but I would see this body being similar to Black Magic and RED cameras. Those two companies just worry about the bodies and it's up to the consumer to pick additional hardware.
Click to expand...


I ve got an A7 on order, these cameras will take most lenses made past  and present ive just bought the Voigtlander close focus adapter for my  Leica M lenses and will probably get an auto focus adapter for my Canon L  lenses


----------



## Derrel

gsgary said:
			
		

> I ve got an A7 on order, these cameras will take most lenses made past  and present ive just bought the Voigtlander close focus adapter for my  Leica M lenses and will probably get an auto focus adapter for my Canon L  lenses



It will be interesting to see how a crotchety old fart like you gets on with this new-fangled Sony and its EVF system and so on! ;-)

I must confess...I have three Voigtlander lenses, a 35/1.7 aspherical, 50/1.5 aspherical, and a 75mm f/2.5, and I actually looked at and demo'd the A7 (the 24 MP model), thinking that those three lenses would really be all I'd use about 75% of the time indoors...for me the EVF was not to my liking, but I think a guy could live with it. I'm not interested in using those three nice lenses on my film rangefinder any more...I just do not have the time nor inclination to mess around with film...I LIKE the size of the Voigtlander lenses a LOT though--really SMALL lenses, compact as heck...GOOD optics actually. The A7-series is the first FF interchangeable lens camera I could really afford...cannot afford a Leica digital...so... anyway, looking fwd to seeing how you get on with this A7 Gary. Cheers.


----------



## gsgary

Derrel said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ve got an A7 on order, these cameras will take most lenses made past  and present ive just bought the Voigtlander close focus adapter for my  Leica M lenses and will probably get an auto focus adapter for my Canon L  lenses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see how a crotchety old fart like you gets on with this new-fangled Sony and its EVF system and so on! ;-)
> 
> I must confess...I have three Voigtlander lenses, a 35/1.7 aspherical, 50/1.5 aspherical, and a 75mm f/2.5, and I actually looked at and demo'd the A7 (the 24 MP model), thinking that those three lenses would really be all I'd use about 75% of the time indoors...for me the EVF was not to my liking, but I think a guy could live with it. I'm not interested in using those three nice lenses on my film rangefinder any more...I just do not have the time nor inclination to mess around with film...I LIKE the size of the Voigtlander lenses a LOT though--really SMALL lenses, compact as heck...GOOD optics actually. The A7-series is the first FF interchangeable lens camera I could really afford...cannot afford a Leica digital...so... anyway, looking fwd to seeing how you get on with this A7 Gary. Cheers.
Click to expand...


Most people rate the EVF very highly for street shooting i will use my Universal Turret Viewfinder | eBay and have the screen turned off so it will be like shooting film


----------



## Derrel

turret finders!! FTW!

Beast Mode: A Sony RX1 with a Russian Turret Universal Optical Viewfinder


----------



## bribrius

wow. this really kicks someone in the teeth. lower the mp and jack up the lowlight. opposite of Nikon .


----------



## gsgary

Derrel said:


> turret finders!! FTW!
> 
> Beast Mode: A Sony RX1 with a Russian Turret Universal Optical Viewfinder



Don't they look cool i was given one last year and they work very well best things is you can see beyond the frame lines like my M4's for better composition


----------



## runnah

http://www.fstopacademy.com/blog/sony-alpha-7s-first-hands-on-shooting-review/

Wow!! 

I regret buying my canon now.


----------



## astroNikon

interesting about the video recording though


> It's also important to note that the Sony A7S can't record 4K video directly to the internal memory card, but rather passes a clean, uncompressed (8-bit, 4:2:2) 4K 30p/24p stream over its HDMI connection, where it can be recorded on an external device .... The A7S _can_ record full HD video internally, though, and even offers a choice of AVC codecs.


----------



## Solarflare

Speaking of Nikon, I would LOVE them to make a DSLR with that sensor.

I dont care for the 4K Video too much, though.

I would say the A7s gives the impression of a somewhat rushed product. As if they felt they had to bring SOMETHING as an answer to the new GH4 of Panasonic.


----------



## cgw

Solarflare said:


> Speaking of Nikon, I would LOVE them to make a DSLR with that sensor.
> 
> I dont care for the 4K Video too much, though.
> 
> I would say the A7s gives the impression of a somewhat *rushed* product. As if they felt they had to bring SOMETHING as an answer to the new GH4 of Panasonic.




Doesn't matter. Sony sensors are everywhere, not least in Nikon products. Nikon later rolls out a "ground-breaking" product built around this sensor and Sony laughs all the way to the bank. No one's fooled about who the innovator is.


----------



## unpopular

wow. turret finders are a lot easier and cheaper to come by lately. Seems like five years ago they were impossible.


----------



## vipgraphx

Check out  these two videos showing the ISO range. Crazy awesome!!! Now I am not into video but, I can see where this would really be a kick a$$ camera for low light photography. The fact that you can auto focus -4 ev WOW...









look at this image on flicker showing photographs of ISO performance in low light

https://www.flickr.com/photos/96801...A9s-nbLBVn-ndRvtA-m3w77k-ndRtsS-hN7bPy-ne9ZDw


----------



## Solarflare

(UPDATED) Surprise: Sony A7s has full electronic shutter! | sonyalpharumors

The A7s apparently has an electronic shutter.

Since global shutters introduce noise, and the A7s low light performance is top notch, I would assume its not a global shutter. Thus rolling shutter effects would still be possible (with stills as well as video).


----------



## vipgraphx

This camera looks more and more interesting as new videos are floating around the internet. It seems with the high ISO it can make a slow lens fast. I love to take pictures in low light and natural lighting situations and I feel that this camera will be a beast in this area with any lens mounted on it.


----------



## vipgraphx

Also the quite shutter mode will be great for wedding photographers inside churches. Turn off the auto focus beep and this camera is silent.


----------

